# fixing blurry pictures



## sailor86 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there a way to sharpen up blurry photos using Photoscape?


----------



## Ady (Apr 30, 2010)

You will have to fix it by re-taking unfortunately.


----------



## rusty9 (Apr 30, 2010)

can't really fix a missed focus. use a tripod, or MF, or faster shutter speed imo.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 30, 2010)

Yep... right click and select delete!

I have been there.  It sux when you are going through your photos that you have taken and you see one that you love everything about it except for the focus.  Sometimes it is hard to re-compose the photo in the same way that you captured it the first time.


----------



## KmH (Apr 30, 2010)

sailor86 said:


> Is there a way to sharpen up blurry photos using Photoscape?


Nope. Not in any image editing software.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes there is!
Delete it and reshoot with focus


----------

